# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] فن التعامل مع الموظف الجديد

## Dr_rehab

*برنامج تهيئة الموظف الجديد*

ان الموظف الجديد ليس مجرد قطعة غيار أو ترس يتم تركيبه في آلة صماء؛ إنه إنسان يكفي مجرد وجوده بين المجموعة أن يؤثر في إعادة ترتيب الأولويّات، أو يحرك مركز ثقل الفريق بالاتجاه الموجب أو السالب.
ومما لا شك فيه أنه سيتأثر بثقافة المجموع، ولكنه يؤثر –أيضاً- في تلك الثقافة بالسلب أو بالإيجاب, وفيما يلي نقاط يجب وضعها في عين الاعتبار في مسألة التعامل مع الموظف الجديد:

*1- تأثير الموظف الجديد:*
إن وظيفة المدير هي إبعاد المخاوف قدر الإمكان، وهذا يعني أن يُطمئن الموظفين القدامى، وأن يُساند الموظف الجديد.

*2- الانطباعات الأولى:*
ماذا تريد للموظف الجديد أن يتعلم خلال الأيام القليلة الأولى؟ ومن سيكون معلمه الرئيس؟ فالانطباعات الأولى تترسخ في النفس، خاصة إذا كانت سلبية، سيكون من الصعب تغييرها, علاوة على ذلك فإذا لم يكرس المدير وقتاً كافياً يساعد الموظف على أن يبدأ العمل بثقة فسوف يتبادر إلى ذهن الأخير بأن وجوده من عدمه لدى الإدارة.

*3- برنامج التعريف الرسمي:*
على كل موظف أن يختار برنامج التعريف الذي تعدّه المؤسسة, مثل هذا البرنامج يقدم معلومات أساسية وواضحة عن المؤسسة وسياستها العامة وأهدافها وهويتها وإجراءاتها الداخلية، كما يشير ضمناً إلى الصورة التي تودّ المؤسسة أن تبدو في نظر مجتمع العملاء والموردين والمنافسين المحيطين بها.

*4- ما الذي على المؤسسة أن تقوله؟*
يجب أن يتضمن برنامج التعريف الرسمي معلومات عما يلي:
• تاريخ المؤسسة.
• الهيكل التنظيمي.
• وظائف الإدارات المختلفة.
• سياسة الإدارة تجاه العملاء والموظفين.
• منتجات المؤسسة وخدماتها.
• ما تتوقعه المؤسسة من الموظفين.
• امتيازات الموظفين.

*5- ما الذي تقوله أنت كمدير؟* 
برنامج التعريف الرسمي يقدم الموظف للمؤسسة، بينما يقدمه مديره المباشر لإدارته وعمله, وعليك أن تلاحظ في نهاية هذا اليوم الحافل أن الموظف الجديد سيشعر بالإرهاق الشديد وبعدم قدرته على الإلمام بكل التفاصيل، هنا يمكنك طمأنته بأنك تقدر موقفه تماماً، ولا داعي للقلق, فقد أثقل كاهله بكم هائل من الأسماء والتعليمات التي يسمع بعضها لأول مرة، ولا يمكنه أن يهضم كل ذلك في يوم واحد.

*6- كيف تمهد الطريق أمام الموظف؟*
• قابله ببساطة وبدون رسميات.
• لست بحاجة لأن تأسره بهيبتك وبأهمية منصبك.
• كرّس له كل وقتك ما دام في صحبتك.
• لا تنتقد المؤسسة أمامه، بل أعرب عن فخرك الشديد بها.

*7- احذر من أن ترهقه بالمعلومات:*
لا يمكن للموظف الجديد أن ينتظر أسبوعين أو ثلاثة لكي يتعرف على طبيعة عمله الجديد، فهو يريد أن يعرف كل شيء من أول يوم, لذلك بيّن له طبيعة عمله من منظور متكامل يعكس كافة أهداف المؤسسة.

*9- الإجراءات والمعايير:*
أفصحْ بوضوح عن كل ما تتوقع من الموظف الجديد, فإذا لم تخبره بالنظم واللوائح فسوف يتعلمها من الآخرين أو يكرر الأخطاء, وربما يرتكب أخطاء جديدة.

*9- أعطه خارطة تفصيلية:*
كل موظف جديد يحتاج إلى معرفة عدد من الأماكن الهامة:
• موقع مكتبه.
• موقع مكتبك.
• مكان تناول الغداء داخل المؤسسة أو خارجها.
• إدارة شؤون الموظفين للحصول على معلومات تخص امتيازاته وإجازاته وما إلى ذلك.

*10- قدّمْه لزملائك:*
أنت وحدك المسؤول عن تقديم الموظف الجديد لزملائه الذين سيعمل معهم, فلا تولّ هذه المهمة لسكرتيرك أو لأي زميل آخر يتصادف وجوده عندك لحظة وصول الموظف الجديد.

*11- واجبات العمل:*
أخيراً، قدّم الموظف الجديد إلى الشخص الذي سيتولى تدريبه, لا تعطه عملاً صعباً خلال اليوم الأول, بل ابدأ ببعض الأعمال السهلة التي تتلاءم تماماً مع قدراته وخبراته مما يعني زيادة ثقة الموظف بنفسه وبثّ روح الحماس فيه.

وفق الله الجميع

----------


## Amira

*الموضوع ده جاي في وقته معايا* 
*لأني معايا ناس جديدة ... و المفروض حد منهم هايبقي مساعد معايا و المطلوب اني افهمه و يتعلم الشغل * 
*اكتشفت ان فيه حاجات جوهرية انا تجاهلتها و ماعملتهاش بس فعلا عن غير قصد* 

*شكرا جدا يا رحاب علي النقل و الافادة *

----------


## الشاعر نور

دكتورة رحاب...

 أشكرك على موضوعك المتميز و احب أضيف شئ بالنسبة للخارطة التفصيلية و هي ان تكون متضمنة أيضاً قائمة بالتحويلات الداخلية لجميع الادارات و أسمائهم و مناصبهم حتى يستطيع الموظف الجديد التواصل معهم...

كذلك إعطاء الموظف الجديد الوصف الوظيفي الخاص به و علاقته بمختلف الادارات في الهيكل التنظيمي كذلك الدورة المستندية الخاصة به...

تحياتي لك...

أخوك نور

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
د /رحاب 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

موضوع مميز كعادة موضوعاتك 




> واجبات العمل
> أخيراً، قدّم الموظف الجديد إلى الشخص الذي سيتولى تدريبه


ويجب ان يكون الشخص الذى سيقوم بالتدريب على كفاءه عاليه من حيث تعامله مع الاخرين وكيفية نقل الخبرات الادارية والمهارات للموظف الجديد فى يسر وسهوله وبطريقة محببه وليست تلقينيه 




> لا تعطه عملاً صعباً خلال اليوم الأول, بل ابدأ ببعض الأعمال السهلة التي تتلاءم تماماً مع قدراته وخبراته مما يعني زيادة ثقة الموظف بنفسه وبثّ روح الحماس فيه.


ويجب بالفعل ليس فى اليوم الاول فقط بل خلال الفترة الاول من تواجده 

ان يتولى اعمال بسيطه متدرجة تصاعدية حتى يستطيع الالماء بكل جوانب العمل 

وتحت نظر من هو اقدم منه حتى يستطيع توجيهه فى الوقت المناسب لتفادى اى اخطاء 

شكرا لك مره اخرى على موضوعاتك القيمه 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## Dr_rehab

الأخت الجميلة 

*Amira*

الحمدلله انك استفدتى من الموضوع

و هدفنا كلنا أننا نبحث عن الفائدة و نبسطها فى هذا الصرح المتميز

أشكر تواجدك 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## Dr_rehab

الأخ الفاضل

*نور*

أضافاتك أكثر من مفيدة و مكملة للموضوع

أشكرك على المرور و الاضافه

تقبل تحياتى

----------


## Dr_rehab

عميد الاسكندرانية كلهم

الاخ المبدع

*اسكندرانى*

و منكم نستفيد 

توضيع جميل جدا و مرور متميز كالعاده

أرق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## محمد أمير

*       أختى العزيزة د ريحاب

            حمدالله على سلامتك يا دكتورة منورة المنتدى والقاعه

       أهنئك على موضوعك المفيد المهم جدا وخصوصا اننى أستفدت كثير من الموضوع

            وبصراحة وايضا إضافة اخى اسكندرانى عميد الأسكندرانيه أحلى لقب يستحقه

            فهو حقيقى سفير الاسكندرانيه بالمنتدى وصورة مشرفه لهم

          شكرى لموضوعك المفيد مثل باقى موضوعاتك الذى يزخر بها المنتدى

                       الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## reda laby

يجب التعامل مع الموظف الجديد بأسلوب يجعله يعشق المكان 
ويكون على صلة وطيدة مع رفقاء العمل
وذا أسلوب سلس ومؤدب مع جميع أفرع المنشأة
حتى يستطيع أخذ ما يساعده فى تنفيذ اعماله
بكل سهولة
 :f2: 
موضوع جميل دكتورة رحاب
لك كل الشكر والتحية

----------


## اسكندرانية 100%

موضوع جميل ورائع ومفيد لكل من لديه موظفين جدد

جزاك الله خير اخي اسكندراني

وجعله بميزان حسناتك

----------


## deyamag

*د / رحاب*

*الشاعر نور*

*صح الكلام.*

*شكراً لكما .*

----------

